# Geekvape Aegis Solo



## SmokeyJoe (24/4/19)

Anyone has stock of the mod?

But wait, theres more. Send me one and ill do a review for free

Nudge nudge wink wink

But seriously, who is stocking these?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## geekvape (29/4/19)

Hi,

The mod will be released around 6th,May.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## p13t (2/5/19)

Afrivape have them in stock, just picked up mine, cool guys, I can recommend them (its not listed on the website yet)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

